# Just lot certain OTA channels from Directv guide



## Retro (Nov 27, 2007)

I was watching 3-2 cw out of lafayette via directv receiver and suddenly tv switched to directv info channel. I hit previous channel and it went back, but now 3-1 abc and 3-2 don't show in guide or under my custom settings list.. Also, lost 10-1, cbs out of lafayette. All other OTA's via Directv are coming in fine.. These are not the satellite feed, which i don't get for these channels, but the ota signal via antenna running through my directv receiver. Anyone else having this issue... I'm going to try a reboot shortly.


----------



## flaktastic (Oct 13, 2012)

One of my OTA channels 51.2 was in the guide as 3.2 a few days ago. If I changed the channel to 3.2 I just had a black screen. Reboot fixed it. AM21/HR34 in Albany NY.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

flaktastic said:


> One of my OTA channels 51.2 was in the guide as 3.2 a few days ago. If I changed the channel to 3.2 I just had a black screen. Reboot fixed it. AM21/HR34 in Albany NY.


My AM21 does that sometomes to. I bet the RF channel number for your 51.2 channel is 3. I sometimes have my 11.2 RF25 channel show up as 25.2 in my guide. It comes and goes by itself (for whatever reason I don't know). It doesn't affect my normal 11.2 channel though, but just shows up as an additional channel in the guide. The AM21 exhibits a lot of strange quirks.


----------

